# Rates



## MTFULTZ (Apr 27, 2013)

As of June 1 2013. What are your rates per square feet for house wiring?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MTFULTZ said:


> As of June 1 2013. What are your rates per square feet for house wiring?


$27.50....:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It will vary anywhere between $1.23 and $217.57.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't bid by sq ft but the last couple I did averaged around $8


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

$3 including cans


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Not enough to compensate for poor GC scheduling, framing 12" on center with extra nails, 102 degree heat, and miserable illegals on the jobsite.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

$ .22 But I'm willing to negotiate


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

dronai said:


> $ .22 But I'm willing to negotiate



I need you to install a 200a overhead service. I figure it's a total of 5 square feet. Will you take a dollar?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I need you to install a 200a overhead service. I figure it's a total of 5 square feet. Will you take a dollar?


Nope, I need the extra 10 cents so I can cover the tax on my double chee from the dollar menu.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MTFULTZ said:


> As of June 1 2013. What are your rates per square feet for house wiring?


Square foot pricing electrical is a great way to lose your arse man. Gotta be careful with that or else you'll end up in the poor house.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I know that's said a lot on this site but I know a handfull of contractors that have been doing resi new construction for a long time that have been bidding by the sq ft. In fact I know one guy with 4 or 5 people working for him that charges 4.50 sq ft for base then 125 for recessed or fans. All appliances are extras ... To say it doesn't work is a stretch. Albiet risky if its misapplied its done everyday.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

I assume if you have a lot of your own history that you can review and calculate by square footage to get averages, you can come up with a decent baseline to work from. But coming here and asking other people what their numbers are seems risky.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Sq. ft. rates are for carpet installers.. unless you are trying to lose money on the job..


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Hackster said:


> I assume if you have a lot of your own history that you can review and calculate by square footage to get averages, you can come up with a decent baseline to work from. But coming here and asking other people what their numbers are seems risky.


Yeah your probably right, perhaps he should be asking what adjustment factors are used by people who price by sqft and what they include/ exclude in there base.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

B4T said:


> Sq. ft. rates are for carpet installers.. unless you are trying to lose money on the job..


So if I bid any house by the sq ft I'm going to loose money because I bid by the sq ft? Is there an end to the crap you spew? Do you read before you submit?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

MTFULTZ said:


> As of June 1 2013. What are your rates per square feet for house wiring?


You first......:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> Nope, I need the extra 10 cents so I can cover the tax on my double chee from the dollar menu.


Fine. I'll just find someone on Craigslist.


----------



## alambre (Jan 29, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> Not enough to compensate for poor GC scheduling, framing 12" on center with extra nails, 102 degree heat, and miserable illegals on the jobsite.


Some of us are not that miserable


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i personally think it is impossible to bid by sq' and win unless you have a HO that doesnt care what they get


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Production tract houses sure you can....same builder...same 5..6.. models..custom homes nfw!


----------



## MTFULTZ (Apr 27, 2013)

Well let me state it this way. In today's market, how would you bid on house wiring?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MTFULTZ said:


> Well let me state it this way. In today's market, how would you bid on house wiring?


Make a stock list,ad up the number of outlets,lights and such come up with a number of man hours add it up and you should have a price.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MTFULTZ said:


> Well let me state it this way. In today's market, how would you bid on house wiring?


Material + labor + overhead + profit = price.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I took over a sq ft bid , I matched it in order to take the builder. After a UG service, 58 hihats and three floors of wiring there is only a $8k profit in it for me. I did cut throat the wiring though. Only 24 ckts for two kitchens, 4 baths, 4 bedrooms, 2 LRs, 1 den and DR. Still got space left in a 32/40 panel.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

MTFULTZ said:


> Well let me state it this way. In today's market, how would you bid on house wiring?


And before you answer how many do you bid per year and how many do you win.


----------



## gaffer1 (Jun 20, 2013)

MTFULTZ said:


> Well let me state it this way. In today's market, how would you bid on house wiring?


 We stopped bidding houses two years ago simply because of guys bidding at $1.50 a sq/ft .


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I need you to install a 200a overhead service. I figure it's a total of 5 square feet. Will you take a dollar?


You just have to beat the man up, huh? :laughing: :jester:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

gaffer1 said:


> We stopped bidding houses two years ago simply because of guys bidding at $1.50 a sq/ft .


Back when you were bidding $2.25?


----------



## gaffer1 (Jun 20, 2013)

goldagain said:


> back when you were bidding $2.25?


$ 2.26


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

$2.27..._.goin' once....goin' twice....._....


~CS~


----------

